

Flat Files And Server Denials: Covering Elections At Three News Orgs - andymboyle
http://blog.apps.chicagotribune.com/2014/04/25/flat-files-and-server-denials-covering-elections-at-three-news-orgs/

======
beambot
A similar "static site" approach (using Jekyll and Akamai) was used by the
Obama campaign's fundraising site. There was a good write-up about it a while
back: [http://kylerush.net/blog/meet-the-obama-
campaigns-250-millio...](http://kylerush.net/blog/meet-the-obama-
campaigns-250-million-fundraising-platform/)

